# Western NY snow tonight!



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Weather stations say between 2-4 or 3-5 tonight and 1-3 tomarrow! I'm ready but nothing is delivered. I guess I'm going to by busy all night. Hope I can get pic's hooking up. 

NOHA 
Tonight: Occasional snow, mainly after midnight. Low around 24. North wind between 5 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible. 
News 10NBC 
Shifting bands of lake snow tonight will drop 2 to 4 inches of snow areawide with locally higher amounts near the lakeshore. Low 25.

Wonder whats going to happen. I posted the weather's "guess" to see who is right when it is all over with. Did that quite abit last year and then found who was usually right.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

im only suppose to get a dusting...... i hope there wrong


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Last I heard maybe an 1 or so .Southern tier is at a foot to 2 feet in some places.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

iceyman;639426 said:


> im only suppose to get a dusting...... i hope there wrong


i think well be lucky if we even get the dusting looks like its shifting more towards rain now


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

grandview;639456 said:


> Last I heard maybe an 1 or so .Southern tier is at a foot to 2 feet in some places.


Just one storm like that would make my winter.payup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Gerry125;639487 said:


> Just one storm like that would make my winter.payup


Well here's 2 yrs worth.

From today South of me.

http://participate.wivb.com/photos/ShowPhoto.aspx?aid=38922&un=trapshooter6&pid=193615


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

We used to get snow in nj, I remember one year we needed a backhoe on my road(private) to move the snow cause we ran out room on the sides.


----------



## Saltydawg (May 12, 2008)

I don't have any pictures but I was out last night and today.

Bout 8-10 inches of very heavy and very wet snow around Cherry Creek and about 12 inches in the hills near Ellicotville.
Snow is coming down pretty good right now in Gowanda.

Lot of my drives are gravel and it hasn't frozen up yet. Combined with the wettest snow possible made for some interesting plowing ... sometimes i was pushing the snow and sometimes it was pushing me 

It is very localized and coming down in heavy bands. You could run into 10 inches in one spot and 10 miles up the road there's only 2 inches.


----------



## BGehl (Dec 15, 2007)

It does not look like those of us close to the city are going to get much at all. I would think an inch accumulating through tomorrow night.


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I really need to move to the hills south of the city. We rarely get good storms up in the northtowns.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

tughill got 2 feet apparently last night and today


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

The snow isn't supose to start until after midnight for me. Suck's cause I get up at 2:30 so if I do have to plow (one account is 1 1/2 trigger its a hospital). So i hope I don't plow and it fill's back in! If all else fail's and it doesn't snow at all I have to salt. It's wet out and all froze!


----------



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

This is what we have up in Lockport at halftime.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

batavia got nothing but a dusting tonight. i hate when they get your hopes up for real snow and we end up getting nothing...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

About 2 inches here made a quick salt run.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;640370 said:


> About 2 inches here made a quick salt run.


Told you!:waving:


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

grandview;639456 said:


> Last I heard maybe an 1 or so .Southern tier is at a foot to 2 feet in some places.





DSLL;640051 said:


> This is what we have up in Lockport at halftime.


That is about all we by got this morning.... And I am in the "Southern Tier"/ Binghamton area


----------



## BGehl (Dec 15, 2007)

grandview;640370 said:


> About 2 inches here made a quick salt run.


Ten minutes south of you in Elma has nothing.

Green grass.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

grandview;640370 said:


> About 2 inches here made a quick salt run.


2" would be enough to push 95% of my accounts, and for you that's just a quick salt run:crying:

Who's better than you!?!


----------



## mreamer (Dec 20, 2004)

Was snowing quite hard this afternoon in Caledonia, visibility was probably 1/8 mile at times. Unfortunately the snow didn't stick to the roads or driveways. Not snowing anymore.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

grandview;640370 said:


> About 2 inches here made a quick salt run.


What kind of salter do you have? Never seen one in the pics of your truck?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

theguynextdoor;641430 said:


> What kind of salter do you have? Never seen one in the pics of your truck?


Snowex mirco pro


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

50 miles east of rochester... I had 9-13" yesterday.. I will try to get pics up.


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

Round 2 for us. we already have almost 2 feet

NYZ019-020-200500-
/O.NEW.KBUF.LE.A.0006.081120T2300Z-081122T1100Z/
CHAUTAUQUA-CATTARAUGUS-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...JAMESTOWN...OLEAN
358 PM EST WED NOV 19 2008

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY EVENING THROUGH
LATE FRIDAY NIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BUFFALO HAS ISSUED A LAKE EFFECT
SNOW WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY EVENING THROUGH
LATE FRIDAY NIGHT.

AT THIS TIME THERE APPEARS TO BE A GOOD POTENTIAL FOR LAKE EFFECT
SNOW ACROSS CHAUTAUQUA AND WESTERN CATTARAUGUS COUNTIES FRIDAY AND
FRIDAY NIGHT BUT IT MAY BEGIN IN ERNEST AS EARLY AS THURSDAY
NIGHT.

SIGNIFICANT ACCUMULATIONS OF A FOOT OR MORE ARE POSSIBLE DURING
THIS PERIOD. STAY TUNED FOR POSSIBLE ADVISORIES OR WARNINGS AS THE
EVENT BECOMES MORE CLEAR.

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH MEANS THAT SIGNIFICANT WINTER WEATHER IS
POSSIBLE IN LOCALIZED AREAS WITHIN THE NEXT 36 HOURS. STAY TUNED
TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR YOUR FAVORITE SOURCE OF WEATHER
INFORMATION FOR THE LATEST UPDATES. ADDITIONAL DETAILS CAN ALSO


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

Just finished up plowing, we had onther 6 inches lastnight.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

not really any pictures on here...(hint hint hint)


----------



## bird (Oct 13, 2006)

I live on top of the next hill south of Bristol Mountain Ski. Saw the storm coming at 4:00 pm. Hit us hard and is still dumping pretty good. # on the ground and at 10:40 its still pounding and drifting, visibility under 1/4 mile. Side roads are terrible. We are ready. Gitter done!!


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

*pics*


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

They said Southern Tier was going to get 4-7 tonight. We got some snow now should be done in 10 minutes about of inch fell.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

its melting faster than its falling.


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

Its just way to early for this, I don't plow for a living but i have a 1400 foot driveway all gravel and a 83 k5 blazer to plow with.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Those trees look like their feeling the weight!


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Last night they said a dusting to an inch at most. Get a call at 2 AM with the hospital (1 1/2 trigger). Can you come plow theres snow. Look outside (about 10-15 minutes away from the hospital) nothing really here but we'll go in. Get there and there is from 2-5 inch's in Batavia! A dusting to an inch?? Oh well got everything going. The new Case 621B with the brand new 14ft Protech did AWESOME! Push's and push's and push's!!! Never stops. Can't wait to get the other one now, begining of January I hope!!!!


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

5-6 INCHS and counting .. pretty nasty here today along the lake shore..


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

I live in Parish, 25 miles North of Syracuse we got about a foot today. North and East of us on the Tug Hill they got more and already 4 foot on the ground.


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

I really hate you guys!! haha when do the trails open up there for snowmobiling?? Post up some pictures.


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

Most of the trails open up on the first day after hunting season which would be tomorrow.


----------

